# Painting Archways



## load (Jan 31, 2015)

What is the general rule of thumb for painting a doorway or arch between  two rooms that are a different colors.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 31, 2015)

no rule of thumb, it's pretty much whatever you want.
I would paint the sides the respective color of each wall and then paint the arch/middle the same color as the ceiling (hopefully, flat, white).


----------



## DFBonnett (Jan 31, 2015)

Generally, I let the flooring determine to which room the archway belongs. If the flooring is the same then it's a judgement call or a coin toss.


----------



## chrisn (Feb 1, 2015)

home owners decision, ALWAYS


----------



## DFBonnett (Feb 1, 2015)

chrisn said:


> home owners decision, ALWAYS



In the end, yes it is. Generally though, the customer will ask for  guidance from the contractor unless the contractor comes off as a  wet-behind-the-ears newbie. An experienced contractor will attempt to  guide the customer to the correct decision.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 2, 2015)

I always paint the inside of the archway the color of the wall of the main room or most visible direction it will be viewed from. In my house the living room is beige color and the theater room is a dark gray. The opening is normally viewed from the living room so the inside of the arch is beige.


----------



## chrisn (Feb 2, 2015)

DFBonnett said:


> In the end, yes it is. Generally though, the customer will ask for  guidance from the contractor unless the contractor comes off as a  wet-behind-the-ears newbie. An experienced contractor will attempt to  guide the customer to the correct decision.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Which would be??


----------

